# Genotropin/HGH Help!



## maverick_77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there,

Complete and utter newbie to shooting up substances. Purchased a 12mg cartridge of Pharmacia/Pfizer Genotropin and the Genotropin 12 Pen. Used for the first time this morning and i'm somewhat concerned as to what i've got myself in to! I did 6 months pre-research and settled on the fact that the safest way of using this product is in small doses building up to an optimal dose.

So this morning upon waking i started on a 0.2mg (0.6iU) dose and popped straight into the pinch of fat in my gut area. Prior i hadn't eaten anything and resisted eating for an hour after the shot (all of this was suggested on forums). Within 40 mins of it, i felt somewhat weak and light on my feet coupled with a serious dose of trembling. I saw out the 1hr and then had some oats with water and a green tea. This didn't solve my problem and for at least 3 hrs this uncomfortable feeling continued. It wasn't until my next meal (3hrs later) of baked potato, baked beans and cottage cheese that once ingested i started to feel somewhat normal again, still not 100% but way better than before.

I'm now confused and somewhat concerned. One thing during research that i never got to grips with was the timing of meals around the shot, plus the overall effect carbs can have on HGH. I used such a small dose, why would these sides have even affected me? I'm confused and now somewhat reluctant to even continue using this which is a shame considering the cost!!

Any advice/feedback from you pros would be greatly appreciated.

D.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

i wouldnt worry mate, it was probably nervousness and anxiety after injecting yourself with a foreign substance for the 1st time, itll get easier i remember my 1st shot i thought i was going to die, but u get over it eventually.


----------



## maverick_77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol. You're not wrong about that! I nearly pulled a ****** at first and had to change the needle twice before i actually finally did it! I would however like to get some more info in simple terms as to diet around each jab and what i should/shouldn't be eating etc. Keep seeing horror stories about onset of diabetes!



rippedgreg said:


> i wouldnt worry mate, it was probably nervousness and anxiety after injecting yourself with a foreign substance for the 1st time, itll get easier i remember my 1st shot i thought i was going to die, but u get over it eventually.


----------



## maverick_77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hypoglycaemia????


----------



## phreak (Dec 10, 2010)

you are thinking about it too much. you can get those effects from not eating or to much caffeine etc. Like Greg said your body will adapt. I take my shot in the morning or last thing at night and make sure i haven't eaten at least an hour before or after.


----------



## maverick_77 (Mar 18, 2011)

You're probably right. What do you eat though after your shot?



beatphreak said:


> you are thinking about it too much. you can get those effects from not eating or to much caffeine etc. Like Greg said your body will adapt. I take my shot in the morning or last thing at night and make sure i haven't eaten at least an hour before or after.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

maverick_77 said:


> You're probably right. What do you eat though after your shot?


depends what you're taking it for.. if for fat loss, you're best not to eat for 2hours to let the GH release free fatty acids for you to burn...


----------



## maverick_77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bit of everything really, Fat loss, anti-aging etc. I'm in the gym 4 - 5 days per week, not too worried about size right now as i am about definition.



ausbuilt said:


> depends what you're taking it for.. if for fat loss, you're best not to eat for 2hours to let the GH release free fatty acids for you to burn...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

maverick_77 said:


> Bit of everything really, Fat loss, anti-aging etc. I'm in the gym 4 - 5 days per week, not too worried about size right now as i am about definition.


no size without using testosterone and insulin at the least with the GH. For anti-aging, 2iu is ample, for fat loss 2-4iu split into 2x shots increases fat loss significantly, but not if you eat within 2 hours.. as its in this period that HGH after injection releases Free Fatty Acids- if there is no other food substrate available then the body burns the FFA's... otherwise they get redeposited as fat again..


----------



## maverick_77 (Mar 18, 2011)

So shot 1st thing in the morning then? Wait an hour/2hrs then eat? and eat what exactly?



ausbuilt said:


> no size without using testosterone and insulin at the least with the GH. For anti-aging, 2iu is ample, for fat loss 2-4iu split into 2x shots increases fat loss significantly, but not if you eat within 2 hours.. as its in this period that HGH after injection releases Free Fatty Acids- if there is no other food substrate available then the body burns the FFA's... otherwise they get redeposited as fat again..


----------



## rcwclean (Jul 24, 2011)

how many ius are in a 12mg capsule?


----------

